# Hermaphrodite Cichlid



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I was reading in the Tropcial Fish Hobbyist Magazine, and some girl wrote in saying that she has had her flowerhorn in a tank by itself for 2 years now, and during those 2 years, the fish has produced offspring 3 times. Apparently it is a hermaphrodite. The people frmo the magazine said that it has been reported before, but they wouldn't know if it was real unless they disected the fish to check.

Thats some crazy shizzzz.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Many fish can store sperm for months and months, but 2 years is a long time. Many fish can also change sex if the population is unbalanced, but thats just weird.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

thats the sad thing of Hybrids.....

Just don'y by Hybrids....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i know that alot of female cichlids will just lay eggs even if there is no male but i have never heard of a hermaphrodite flowerhorn


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

EnFuego said:


> I was reading in the Tropcial Fish Hobbyist Magazine, and some girl wrote in saying that she has had her flowerhorn in a tank by itself for 2 years now, and during those 2 years, the fish has produced offspring 3 times. Apparently it is a hermaphrodite. The people frmo the magazine said that it has been reported before, but they wouldn't know if it was real unless they disected the fish to check.
> 
> Thats some crazy shizzzz.


 That's bullshit. The only fish that I heard of that was able to store it's sperm are guppies. I have NEVER heard of a cichlid being able to do so.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i have a platy-molly hybrid and its a hermaphrodyte and for some strange reason it wont hump anything


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Check out the bottom of the first page, onto the top of the second. Sorry about the crappy picture, if its unreadable I'll try it again.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Alright, well You can read the article if you click on it to enlarge it, then click on the enlarge thing on the bottom right of the pic when it opens in a new page.


----------

